# Is this a Bramha



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Saw this lovely chicken at NY State Renn Faire. Is she. Bramha?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you have a pic?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Haha sorry. I thought it posted. I'll try again.


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

Lol....can't wait for the picture.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I couldn't post it but it turned out to be a buff Cochin. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh darn...lol


----------

